# Hello everyoneee.



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey...
been a while since I've been on here. Things have been the same with me, if you remember me. I still don't feel 100 percent connected to myself or the world...but I'm praying things will fall into place later. I also have become aware that something else that is a big part in anxiety and depression and can also interfere with the DP. HORMONES. After I started medication which has helped a lot. Effexor, my hormones are all messed up, uncluding that time of the month when everyhing isn't in order and emotions, depression, and everything else seem to be so much worse. and I'm thinking when I go to the doctor if I get a birth control to regulate everything, if that could help the depression and anxiety...It's a thought. and I really hope everyone's doing okay out there. I'm still struggling with things.
I also feel like I'm over this whole concept of "life" in general. Like, I really don't know. The thoughts of my future seem to scare me and I don't know how I'm going to be able to handle the major things and dreams I want in my life if I can't even get out of it being 19. This is one of the worst things a person can go through. Also, when physical symtoms happen, and tiredness/weakness comes a part.

If anyone can relate-please write back.

Thanks,
Brittany.


----------



## Meep (May 14, 2010)

If anyone can relate-please write back.

I'm male so what do I know about these things but I was reading Malcolm Gladwell's latest book. There's a chapter about the introduction of the pill, and how the inventor wondered how to get it past the religious opposition. Basically he argued that having a monthly period for much of your life is actually un-natural because in a 'natural' world females would be getting pregnant regularly - so taking the pill, and so preventing the monthly stress of periods, was actually more natural. It was a very interesting read - as is all Malcolm Gladwell's writing.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Brittany329 said:


> Hey...
> been a while since I've been on here. Things have been the same with me, if you remember me. I still don't feel 100 percent connected to myself or the world...but I'm praying things will fall into place later. I also have become aware that something else that is a big part in anxiety and depression and can also interfere with the DP. HORMONES. After I started medication which has helped a lot. Effexor, my hormones are all messed up, uncluding that time of the month when everyhing isn't in order and emotions, depression, and everything else seem to be so much worse. and I'm thinking when I go to the doctor if I get a birth control to regulate everything, if that could help the depression and anxiety...It's a thought. and I really hope everyone's doing okay out there. I'm still struggling with things.
> I also feel like I'm over this whole concept of "life" in general. Like, I really don't know. The thoughts of my future seem to scare me and I don't know how I'm going to be able to handle the major things and dreams I want in my life if I can't even get out of it being 19. This is one of the worst things a person can go through. Also, when physical symtoms happen, and tiredness/weakness comes a part.
> 
> ...


Hi Brittany,

I'm a girl and I can definitely relate to the imbalance of hormones and how it can affect depression, anxiety, and the like. I started menstruating at the age of 13, but by the time I turned 14, I started to get irregular periods. That's when my mom took me to the gynocologist and I was put on birth control. I can't say if it affected my depression or anxiety, but it definitely helped regulate my periods, and it can also help with other aspects such as acne. I think it has to do something with the estrogen in the pills. You may be experiencing symptoms of PMDD, which is a condition that occurs right around that time of month, and depression, anxiety, irritability, and mood swings can all be a part of it. Look into that and see what you think. There are now two newer birth control pills called Yaz and Yazmin, and both of them help control symptoms of PMDD, which can in turn help manage your depression and anxiety.

Im sorry to hear that you are still struggling with this. Im fairly new to it (3 months). I'm also 19 years old and am in the same boat as you as far as the future scaring me, and wondering how I'm going to achieve or accomplish anything while dealing with this horrible condition. Hope things work out for you, and if you have any questions, please feel free to reply back.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Brittany, 
I actually have PMDD and can testify to the horrible depression before,during, and after periods, as well as having irregular periods since i've been menstruating (13 yrs). It turns out that I have PCOS (poly-cystic ovarian syndrome) which can at least partly explain why my hormones are haywire and periods are irregular. Experts still don't fully understand PCOS or even PMDD for that matter, some doctors don't even think PMDD is REAL! You can search on good websites though and read the symptoms. You should be able to judge yourself and realize if this is just regular pms or like hardcore pms that is mainly emotional/psychological (PMDD).

My OBGYN put me on Yaz for a couple of months and it was MIRACLE, but later it caused bad migraines so I stopped. Then I read about all the horrible recalls of Yaz and Yasmin and decided.. "uhh..fuck that". Interestingly enough, there's a depression medication designed for women with PMDD called Sarafem which my psch professor told me is just Prozac.lol (tricky tricky) So you definitely want to do your research before you experiment with meds, but it is worth it to quell the bad symptoms you are experiencing from whatever it turns out to be.

Last year I was put on Nuvaring, which is convenient, but didn't take away the depression symptoms, just slightly reduced them. So now I'm on Metformin for the PCOS and nothing for the irregular periods but I should be getting b.c. soon. We'll see.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi I'm a guy obviously (says so under my avatar) but I have a few things that you might find interesting. I've been recently diagnosed with severe adrenal fatigue. I have super low cortisol levels, cortisol is the fight/flight hormone responsible for stress. I showed low for dopamine, seratonin, GABA, and DHEA also so I'm imbalanced all over the place. It's really screwed things up, I had low testosterone for awhile too which was no fun. I remember feeling so tired and weak and in my head I felt like a moody bitch. Anyways you may want to get your hormone levels checked out. I don't really know much about hormones other than cortisol but I think cortisol could be a big thing for a lot of us. It's definitely worth getting tested for. Since I've been taking cortisol (in pill form) I've been feeling so much better.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm going to the doctors tomorrow, and I was planning to bring up the hormone-thing. It has to be a reason people (women in particular..) get it after giving birth. I have a weird experience with this, as I often get BETTER from DP the last couple of days before my period. Every month I've been like "hey, I'm getting better!... What..? Oh."

Thank you for sharing the other stuff Kenny (nice pic), I'll see if I can get tested for those things as well. Norway is a few years (decades) behind the U.S of A, but who knows.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

BTW, studies show irregular periods becomes regular if women sleeps next to a man. It's true, I've tried. Unfortunately I ended up pregnant and was back to scratch again.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

york said:


> BTW, studies show irregular periods becomes regular if women sleeps next to a man. It's true, I've tried. Unfortunately I ended up pregnant and was back to scratch again.


lol


----------

